# Why do my rats lick their fingers after scratching??



## noMoreFaith (Apr 28, 2010)

Silly question, but they do it all the time. I've seen other rodents do it on documentaries. My brother says it might be because they have parasites. Any ideas?? I'm curious


----------



## Arbutus (Jul 31, 2010)

I think its because they are cleaning them selfs. The same way a cat will lick there paws then rub there face. Its a rats way of bathing. They might also have something under there nails after scratching them selfs, dead skin or something of the like.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

you mean when the scratch themselves then use their teeth to clean their nails?










Or licks their paws after scrubbing it over their head?


----------



## noMoreFaith (Apr 28, 2010)

oh yes, that's what i meant, they clean their nails. apparently it's normal but i was just curious because mine do that constantly. sometimes they keep on scratching then cleaning their nails frantically so i thought they have parasites or something


----------



## begoodtoanimals (Dec 6, 2007)

If they do it constantly you have to think of parasites and take a closer look at them or take them to a vet.


----------



## Autumnrose (Jan 24, 2011)

Mine do the same, all of them. I guess I never thought this could be caused by parasites, never crossed my mind. Shouldn't be though, since I took my male Orin to the vets and he checked out alright. I wouldn't worry too much if I were you, it's just their cleaning habits.


----------

